# Pouch size?



## Blaze

Is there a rule of thumb on this? Or does it not matter?

From what i can read, it seems as follows:

60x18mm for 9.5 to 12mm ammo

47x12mm for 7 to 8mm ammo

Some suppliers don't even state the size of their pouches.

How much does it matter and could you give me some guidance?

My frame and elastic will be here next week - i just need to order a set of pouches next.

Thanks


----------



## romanljc

You may have to experiment with a few different pouch designs and sizes to see what you shoot best . Like frames everyone has a personal preference.


----------



## flipgun

Most pouches from the vendors those are are usually the most common sizes. Variant from that is BB pouches and Rock Stars. I cut my pouches to cover the load, length varies due to my temperament of the moment. If you are getting handslaps you have too much rubber, too much leather or too little ammo.


----------



## ol'school42

Jack Koehler, in his 'Slingshot Shooting' book, recommends 3/4" wide & 3" long and to go wider & longer as the size of the projectile used is larger, but I kind of think that what 'flipgun' above recommends would be best, because then the air resistance would be more appropriate, tuned for what projectile used.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

The dimensions you indicate sound correct.

The pouch size should ideally be fairly closely matched to the ammo size used, with an additional center pouch width of roughly 30-50% relative to the intended ammo diameter, and a pouch length sufficient to ensure fully gripping (surrounding) the ammo with the thumb and index finger, while allowing the pouch ends to lie flat in alignment with the attached bands or tubes.

Over-sized pouches can lead to fork hits and/or erratic shots, as the ammo can shift away from the center pouch hole due the increased chance of bad pouch releases and possibly fluttering (pouch "aerodynamics"). Tapering the pouch from the center to the extremities (rounded-off rhombus-shaped) also helps to alleviate these problems. Of course, pouches should be attached according to whether you are shooting in T.T.F or O.T.T. to avoid twisted flat bands.

Band or tube draw weight, ammo size, and pouch size should be matched as well as possible to achieve optimum ammo velocities and accuracy.

Pouch materials: microfiber seems to stretch far less over time as compared to leather, at least from my experience.


----------



## Wreck-it

I struggled with this as well. some pouch vendors sell a variety pack. You can get one of each of there line up, rather than 10,or 12 of one type. This helped me find out what I liked best, it truly is subjective. What works best for me wont work best for you.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

flipgun said:


> Most pouches from the vendors those are are usually the most common sizes. Variant from that is BB pouches and Rock Stars. I cut my pouches to cover the load, length varies due to my temperament of the moment. If you are getting handslaps you have too much rubber, too much leather or too little ammo.


I agree. I have been experimenting with pouches that are just big enough.


----------



## romanljc

I tried the smaller pouches I found I'm better with a bigger pouch . But that's just me others may have a different experience.


----------



## Rayshot

In what I have witnesses a 5/8 and even a 3/4 wide pouch will do well with 5/16 to 7/16 ammo for anyone new. The weight, and thickness, and rigidity of a pouch is what brings in good or bad variables depending on what the pouch is used for.

The 5/16 to 7/16 sizes of ammo are very common. The 5/8 if it is a thinner pouch, including a laminated pouch that is thin will even shoot 1/4 ammo fine. No question smaller pouches for the small ammo 1/4 and 5/16 is nice, i would say smaller is better, for a 1/4 ammo. That being said I shoot my 5/16 with a 5/8 wide pouch.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

As always already a lot of excellent advice. Matching setups and personal preference I think are the main points, I've tried several pouch types / materials and have ended going back to the cheap Chinese ones although maybe 1/4" longer than the ones I started with.


----------



## ol'school42

Hey Blaze, if you're wanting some really good bands from a reliable source the guy a couple of posts above, *Rayshot* makes the best I've had, bought a few two years ago & still use them. Made a template of one of the kangaroo pouches and made a few with some soft leather picked up at a hobby store, their alright but not as lasting as the 'roo pouches. You're going to have some great healthy fun with this sport, just remember... these are definitely not toys.


----------



## Rayshot

ol'school42 said:


> Hey Blaze, if you're wanting some really good bands from a reliable source the guy a couple of posts above, *Rayshot* makes the best I've had, bought a few two years ago & still use them. Made a template of one of the kangaroo pouches and made a few with some soft leather picked up at a hobby store, their alright but not as lasting as the 'roo pouches. You're going to have some great healthy fun with this sport, just remember... these are definitely not toys.


Thank you for the mention ol'school!!


----------



## J3ff

What's a good pouch for 7/16 steel


----------



## Rayshot

J3ff said:


> What's a good pouch for 7/16 steel


I find the 5/8 wide and 3/4 wide are both very pleasant to use with 7/16.


----------

